# CD Drive keeps Ejecting!



## lamrinnirmal (Dec 15, 2004)

everytime i insert a cd......any cd..... the damn drive ejects it out ! no errors are also displayed.is it some kinda trojan horse prancing around in my system?


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Dec 15, 2004)

pls add the following details:
1.the company of the drive
2.the operating system
3.whether u use prog like antilostCD etc


----------



## lamrinnirmal (Dec 15, 2004)

1. Samsung CD-RW 52-24-52
2. Windows XP Pro
3. what the hell is that?  

anyways the drive used to work fine . i ve been using it for two years now.

yeah i know that samsung drives are bad, make lot of noise but this one has not given me any problems, except now!


----------



## NikhilVerma (Dec 15, 2004)

It's most probably a physical drive problem...
Coz my LG drive had it once...

Send it for repairs...


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Dec 15, 2004)

> 3. what the hell is that?


Its a cute little prog that puts a small icon in ur toolbar 2 control all the fns of a cd drive thro mouse.Its very handy n even auto-ejects the cd wen u shut down 

well...if its samsung n is 2 yrs old,its ought 2 hav probs like this...take it 2 ur dealer b4 cheking anything else as the prob will b most probably mechanical as NikhilVerma told

my samsung lasted only 1.5 yrs n its prob was just the reverse... 

samsung drives s@#$%.....

i use LG now.....lets c how long it lasts.......  :roll:


----------



## lamrinnirmal (Dec 15, 2004)

NikhilVerma said:
			
		

> Send it for repairs...



ok will do that............



			
				liquid_nitrogen88 said:
			
		

> Its a cute little prog that puts a small icon in ur toolbar 2 control all the fns of a cd drive thro mouse.Its very handy n even auto-ejects the cd wen u shut down



the description sounds like a cute puppy!

anyways will check out the latter and then send for repairs.

thanks


----------



## pimpom (Dec 15, 2004)

liquid_nitrogen88 said:
			
		

> [well...if its samsung n is 2 yrs old,its ought 2 hav probs like this...samsung drives s@#$%.....


I agree wholeheartedly. The OP's lucky to have it working properly for 2 yrs. The problem is usually with the CD tray mechanism. The channel the tray slides on is angled too steeply and the rubber belt that pulls it in wears out quickly and often have to be helped with a push after a few months.

In this case, the tray drive motor probably cannot pull it in far enough for the sensor to detect that the tray is in place. The sensing logic decides that it's stuck and ejects it.


> i use LG now.....lets c how long it lasts.......  :roll:


LG drives are better in this respect, but personally I prefer Sony drives.


----------



## Bomb (Dec 15, 2004)

Every alternate samsung drive has this problem.I know this because I am a "proud" owner of such Samsung Drive.Many of my friends have the same problem with their Trays.

Its a hardware problem.Get it cheecked with ur dealer.And do tell me what the problem was Coz I have still not given it for repairs


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Dec 16, 2004)

> LG drives are better in this respect, but personally I prefer Sony drives.


I think the frequency of problems is samsung>sony>LG.
Also sony is less preferred over here in kerala bec of bad after sales service...to site n eg,my cousins 6m old broken down sony DVD ROM was replaced by the company...but it took 2 months.
More ppl r goin 4 Liteon these days....


----------



## pimpom (Dec 17, 2004)

I should have said that I prefer Sony AND Liteon. Liteon has a very good reputation. Nearly 2 years ago, I assembled a 1:7 CD copier for a local cable TV company using Liteon CD-Writers. They write an average of more than 50 CDs every single day - that's more than 7 CDs per drive per day, and not a single one has failed. And they have a very low record of bad burns.

Other than that, I've been installing Liteon drives for myself and for others these past few months. They too have performed well, but it's too soon to make a personal judgement.

However, I heard on the international circuit that Liteon DVD writers are not as good as their CD drives.


----------



## drgrudge (Dec 17, 2004)

Again  everyone talks abt their ROM drives and the best ROM's are their company.Even i want to chip in.... SAMSUNG drives are the best....

Once even i had this type of problem...., it was due to bad CD and it had many scraches and moreover my drive was old (5 yrs.)and that cd was broken into two and now the CD ROM is in perfect health.


----------



## liquid_nitrogen88 (Dec 17, 2004)

> Again everyone talks abt their ROM drives and the best ROM's are their company.Even i want to chip in.... SAMSUNG drives are the best....


Well...there's a saying in our locale If a person is having jaundice,he sees everything yellow.



> the best ROM's are their company.


I would like to rephrase it as we bought the best ROMs instead of what it meansThe ROMs we have got are the best




> Once even i had this type of problem...., it was due to bad CD and it had many scraches and moreover my drive was old (5 yrs.)and that cd was broken into two and now the CD ROM is in perfect health.


i think u missed the 2 words any cdin the thread initiating qn.

My Samsung ROM broke down in 1.5 yrs....the tray wasnt goin in....i had 2 lift it manually a bit each n every time....i believe it wasnt due to a cd problem.....

I checked with my friends who also had bought the same stupid drive....most of them had similar probs......

I checked with the vendor when i went 2 repair the ROM...he told he spends half of his time repairing samsung CD ROMS

So i got myself a LG ROM....no prob even after 2yrs.....i got a LG writer after few months.....workin fine.....i got a LG DVD ROM in august...that too fine...i will b buying a DVD writer soon....yaaaa it will b another LG only

i believe all others who have posted replies in this thread too spoke from their experiences+those of friends etc & not just because of the fact that they own that particular drive....



> moreover my drive was old (5 yrs.)


u were too lucky yaar......to own that rare piece...


----------

